# [R] Erro na compilação do Python 3.8.8 usando o profile musl

## luiztheblues

Hoje de madrugada decidi instalar o Gentoo, fiz todo o procedimento de extrair a tarball até montar e espelhar diretórios, e então deixei o emerge -uDN @world rodando.

Após compilar boa parte do @world, eu me deparo com o seguinte erro na compilação do Python 3.8.8:

```
make: *** [Makefile:613: sharedmods] Error 1
```

Estou pesquisando há, pelo menos, uns 40 minutos e não acho nenhuma informação relevante para o meu problema.

Detalhe que talvez seja relevante: estou usando o CD do Calculate Linux (que eu creio ser glibc) para a compilação de chroot ao invés do CD oficial do Gentoo (que eu também creio ser glibc). Não por ser "fácil"-- até porque pasmem, eu estou acostumado com Slackware e BSDs-- mas sim por não ter como puxar um cabo de rede diretamente para meu quarto e nem como levar minha máquina até à sala de estar e conectar diretamente ao router agora neste exato momento.

Aqui irei mandar meu make.conf, emerge --info e o log da compilação do Python 3.8, respectivamente.

http://termbin.com/mnre

http://termbin.com/b0pt

http://termbin.com/tea5

Alguém poderia me dar uma luz, por favor? Seria isso um erro da distribuição (no caso, dos build scripts) ou meu?

Alguém também poderia me dizer onde eu encontraria um guia mais detalhado de como compilar o Gentoo com a libc musl? Essa foi outra coisa que eu pesquisei por um bocado de tempo e não encontrei.

Peço perdão caso eu esteja cometendo alguma gafe aqui, é minha primeira vez de fato num fórum-- quando estive no Slackware, eu tentava resolver por mim mesmo.

Agradeço pela atenção e bom dia a todos.Last edited by luiztheblues on Thu Mar 25, 2021 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luiztheblues

Eu (acho) que encontrei uma solução.

Apaguei tudo que eu tinha feito até o momento e baixei a tarball do stage3 de novo, mas dessa vez foi a tarball -musl, que eu achei em distfiles.gentoo.org.

Depois disso, prossegui normalmente com o handbook e cheguei até à parte de compilação e instalação do Kernel Linux, então tive alguns problemas com a libelf  e com as elfutils. A resolução disso foi mais simples do que eu pensei, eu apenas tive que instalar o layman e então adicionar o overlay musl, que resolveu esse pequeno problema.

Deixei compilar o Kernel durante à manhã, assisti às minhas aulas e então fui dormir, voltei agora e instalei o GRUB-- já que o LiLo estava tendo problemas com a musl libc e eu estive realmente sem saco de procurar uma solução.

Agora vou instalar o boot loader de fato na minha MBR, desejem-me sorte.

Se der certo, volto aqui e marco esse tópico como resolvido.

----------

## luiztheblues

Depois de uma noite inteira, eu consegui instalar o Gentoo -musl.

A única dor de cabeça que tive foi com o Wi-Fi, coisa que já consegui resolver-- mas não falarei dessa resolução específica aqui pois creio não ser relevante.

Honestamente, me envergonha ver uma comunidade brasileira tão inativa em distros hardcore como Gentoo, todavia extremamente ativas quando se fala de Mint ou PopOS!.

Isso mostra que o brasileiro é, em grande parte, preguiçoso e não se importa em desbravar novos ambientes.

Triste.

----------

